# 18+ Forum



## sunshinelady (May 27, 2008)

It dawned on me today that we really do have members under 18 who post in the other forums.  I've also been seeing an uptick in sex threads in all of the forums and I don't think they will stop because people really want to discuss things.  

Do you think it would be possible to have an 18+ forum or is there a way to block underage users from accessing certain threads?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (May 27, 2008)

good idea  but it as been asked before to no avail


----------



## sunshinelady (May 27, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> good idea  but it as been asked before to no avail



I figured it had, but it seems like it would be better to protect sensitive eyes.


----------



## GodsPromises (May 27, 2008)

We had one a couple of years ago and from my understanding it went buck wild and was shut down and we have been told it would be happening again.



sunshinelady said:


> It dawned on me today that we really do have members under 18 who post in the other forums.  I've also been seeing an uptick in sex threads in all of the forums and I don't think they will stop because people really want to discuss things.
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to have an 18+ forum or is there a way to block underage users from accessing certain threads?


----------



## sunshinelady (May 27, 2008)

LadyR said:


> We had one a couple of years ago and from my understanding it went buck wild and was shut down and we have been told it would be happening again.



Ah okay.  That's good to know.  I could nominate a few people to moderate that forum.


----------



## Allandra (May 27, 2008)

sunshinelady said:


> It dawned on me today that we really do have members under 18 who post in the other forums.  I've also been seeing an uptick in sex threads in all of the forums and I don't think they will stop because people really want to discuss things.
> 
> Do you think it would be possible to have an 18+ forum or is there a way to block underage users from accessing certain threads?


The forum owner / admin has addressed this issue several times, and the answer is still no there will not be an 18+ forum.


----------



## SleepyJean (Jun 5, 2008)

That would not be cool.


----------

